# Ariens 10ML60 restore



## Robin Murray (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm restoring a 10ML60 from 1964-65. It has the original Tecumseh motor. It's missing the air filter shroud and has been replaced with some weird looking black knob that doesn't do anything useful. The motor runs great (starts on second pull every time) so I don't want to keep running it without a filter. 

I've spent hours scouring the internet trying to find any details of what I could put on there. Jack's has parts details for the motor, but not the custom shroud provided by Ariens. Ariens provides parts details for the tractor but leaves out the motor details including the shroud. So I'm left with nothing to go on.

My research shows it's a Walbro carb LMB-107, Tecumseh part number 631068. Does anyone here have a shroud and any details of what kind of filter to get? I'd like to restore this with original parts if possible, but am willing to jury-rig something if I have to. I'm new to restoring and am enjoying the process, but get stuck easily.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That black button is a manual primer.

The cover going over a snowblower engine is called a heater box.

Winter engines, like on a snowblower, do not usually run an air filter for winter operation, as no dust in a snow environment.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Robin,

Upon further photo inspection, you need some serious cleaning, and also need to address that broken handlebar at the frame mounting.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Robin Murray

Snowblowers do not have air filters. There are some exceptions like the bigger 20+hp units but almost anything a regular homeowner is going to buy won't have one.
The black button on your carb should be spring loaded. When you're going to start it in really cold weather you press and hold the black knob in and it should move a plate over the carbs throat blocking it. Then you pull the engine over slowly to let the suction pull in raw gas. Let go of the black button and then pull to start.






Here is a great site for everything Ariens: - - > https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page3.html

Here is the owner manual for a 10M-L60 - - > https://apache.ariens.com/manuals/st-62-I-R.pdf

I think we're seeing a crack in the handlebar at the mounting bolt.


----------



## Robin Murray (Jan 3, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. This came with a lawnmower attachment, which seems to be very rare. I eventually want to see if I can source a snowblower attachment and have both. So in fact I'm running it in the summer at the moment, so am in need of a filter to keep out the grass, seeds, dust etc.

The black button must need something else since it does nothing right now. It doesn't 'prime' anything. It's just a spring-loaded useless button. It doesn't need any priming however since it starts very easily.

Yes it does need cleaning and repair, hence the restore. The handlebars were already "repaired" when I bought it so it's useable but ugly. I'm currently getting the lawnmower attachment powder coated and will address the tractor section next.


----------



## Robin Murray (Jan 3, 2020)

Ah, now I understand the magic black button operation. Thanks! That really didn't make any sense to me.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Post your general location. Members may be able to help with the shroud.


----------



## Robin Murray (Jan 3, 2020)

Here is the "before" lawnmower attachment.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Robin,

It is a somewhat crude method of priming. In cold weather, you're supposed to pull the recoil starter while you have the spring loaded plunger pressed.


----------



## Robin Murray (Jan 3, 2020)

To me I'd take crude but simple and effective every time. There is virtually nothing that can go wrong with this system, other than not understanding how to use it...


----------



## Robin Murray (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm in Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada, east of Maine.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Robin Murray said:


> I'm in Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada, east of Maine.


Well......i “may” have what you are looking for. The primer on my shroud looks different tho.Will post some pics this evening.


----------



## Robin Murray (Jan 3, 2020)

Thanks... fingers crossed!


----------



## Robin Murray (Jan 3, 2020)

It looks like I will have to come up with a custom filter for summertime use. I really don't want to run it without a filter - I'm often cutting alongside tall grass with lots of seeds hanging down, or kicking up dust and gravel. Eesh! At least I have a better understanding of how it's supposed to be set up. Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Robin … That manual Prime works flawless .. the newer rubber push buttons usually degrade , etc.

I have a manual primer on 2 of my units, and they work great.

Running that as a mower in the summer, you certainly want an air cleaner on it.

Also, in the photo, that handle bar is definitely cracked.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I never thought about the Trac-team system being used in summer without a filter. :surprise:
Cutting grass you would want a filter for sure. You wouldn't be able to retain that push button primer with a filter. Might need to get a different carb with some tabs to mount a filter. You should figure out the filter before you pay for a cover that might not fit over the filter. Might have to do something "custom".

.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I've never had the old engine with the "large" primer button, only the small primer button versions. If it was a later model engine that had the "small" primer button, all you'd need is the air filter housing and base: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Genuin...806004?hash=item2ad86024f4:g:ydMAAOSwsjZdvKa-

And the matching air filter: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AIR-FILTER...a=1&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100752.m1982

It may not clear that long choke lever though.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

nwcove said:


> Well......i “may” have what you are looking for. The primer on my shroud looks different tho.Will post some pics this evening.


Here ya go


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

nwcove said:


> Here ya go



That's the Wrong One. The Correct Airbox on the Early engines has a Different Screw Pattern at 45 degrees. Also, as far as Air Filters Go, They used a Round Piece that was Screwed onto the throat of the carb, and a Canister-like Filter Screwed to the Round Piece after Removing the Airbox, as Noted in an Earlier Reply.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I should have paid more attention to the photo. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh There should be two mounts where the choke is screwed to the carb now. If you remove the choke assembly in the summer and fabricate or buy something to mount an air filter it should mount to the carb you have now.


----------



## Robin Murray (Jan 3, 2020)

Thanks! The filter cover is what I've been missing. I'd find a filter that was supposed to fit but had no clue what I'd use to mount it.


----------



## Robin Murray (Jan 3, 2020)

I removed the black sludge that used to be oil from the mower gearbox. Does anyone have any suggestions for what kind of oil to replace it with?


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/super-s-cotton-picker-spindle-grease-00


If it's an aluminum gearbox with vertical seams then I don't believe you could go wrong with liquid grease (NLGI 00). Compared to SAE 90 gear oil, liquid grease would be less likely to leak across the gear box flange mating surfaces or leak across shaft seals.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

A lot of geared transmission manufacturers use "00" grease. It's good in warm and cold environments.

NLGI “00” Grease / Dec 2019


Oregon 4049H 32oz $17.89	Amazon

Eckler’s 57-376792	32oz $15.76	Amazon

Prime line SME 706612	32oz $12.99	NAPA

“ PRI 7-06612	32oz O’Reilly

Stens 770-123 32oz $17.20	Amazon

Super S SUS 111 32oz $5.29	Tractor Supply

NLGI Grade 0
John Deere	AN102562	14oz tube $15.99	Amazon
“ “ “ $4.03	Greenpartstore.com
x


----------



## Robin Murray (Jan 3, 2020)

This is for 1964-65 and I think another possibility is that it is cast iron (from my research). I'll have to dig around some more.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Robin Murray said:


> I removed the black sludge that used to be oil from the mower gearbox. Does anyone have any suggestions for what kind of oil to replace it with?


head over to green diamond in bayers lake and pick up a tube or two of cornhead grease.


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

The concern is lubricant leakage from a cast iron or aluminum gearbox casting. NLGI 00 grease is less likely to leak past worn out shaft seals or flange gaskets. The cast iron gearbox on the _Sno-Thro_ attachment has no flanges, therefore, eliminating that potential leakage path. 

Can you post a photo of the mower attachment's gearbox?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I am pretty much "00" for aluminum gear cases, and 75W-140 gear oil for cast gear cases.


----------



## Nick Karahalios (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Robin Murray (Jan 3, 2020)

nwcove said:


> head over to green diamond in bayers lake and pick up a tube or two of cornhead grease.


Will check the cornhead grease, thanks. 

A fellow south-shorer. Nice! Are you in Northwest Cove on St Margaret's Bay? I'm in Seabright.


----------



## Robin Murray (Jan 3, 2020)

badbmwbrad said:


> Can you post a photo of the mower attachment's gearbox?


Here is the gearbox. I hope it's clear.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Robin Murray said:


> Will check the cornhead grease, thanks.
> 
> A fellow south-shorer. Nice! Are you in Northwest Cove on St Margaret's Bay? I'm in Seabright.


yep...on the other side of the bay from you.


----------



## Robin Murray (Jan 3, 2020)

Nick Karahalios said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kor_UMx6lg4&t=42s


Awesome! One of the reasons I'm investing in a restore is because I found out the preditor could be swapped in once my tecumseh finally bites the dust.


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

The gearbox appears to have some leakage already. NLGI 00 grease won't leak out as fast as SAE 90 gear oil.


----------

